# strange grey lump



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

Greetings from the uk =) I have an Azureus with a funny grey lump at the back of its eye. The lump is soft and fluidy (spelling), it does not impair the frog in any way but I was wondering if anyone can identify it and suggest treatment or a cure for it.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I have looked at your post several times and was reluctant to add my two cents because I was waiting for someone else to chime in, but here goes. About two years ago I had a Female Azureus that had a spot on her leg like that. I tried to find some of the old pics, but was unsuccessful. Anyway, I seperated her from the male and the spot wouldn't heal up. She didn't seem affected by it. I even tried using Neosporin on it. I guess she lasted about a month and I went to feed her one morning and found her dead. I still don't know what it was as the male never "caught" it and is still doing well today. I know this is no answer to your question, but I thought I'd share. Hope he gets well!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

This reminds me of something in the book 'Poison Frogs - Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry', which is Skin Mycosis. Which is a fungal infection, unfortunately if it is this it is also possible for you to pickup.

Another thing it could be is a bacterial infection, but it more looks like the first thing.

Either way you should place this frog in to a quarantine setup immediately and consult a good herp vet.


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey thanks for getting back to me. I had already seperated the frog to a Q setup after taking that picture... good news though as the lump is now nearly gone with no sign of any other marks on its body. Have an appointment with a vet tomorow so we'll see what they say about it.

again thanks for the response


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Let us know what the vet says! Good luck!


----------



## metal_benji (Jun 29, 2008)

well took the frog to the vet today and the grey thing had pretty much all gone completely. The vet could hardly see it, but on closer inspection he said the frog had cut istself and the wound was healing.

Checked on the frog an hour ago and there is nothing there whatsoever, i will keep it in Q until i am satisfied that there is nothing more sinister going on.

again thanks for suggestions on this


----------

